# Nature's Domain grain free Salmon, Sweet potato VS kirklands Lamb and Rice?



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok. Decided to switch from Royal Canine to a better dog food (recently found out it's just full of filler and junk and a lot of $ for nothing). 

So far I've heard great things about Natures Domain Salmon and Kirklands lamb and rice. The upside of Natures Domain is I believe it is grain free and Kirklands is not.

What are your opinions and suggestions?

Thanks for any and all opinions and info


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh ya forgot to add that I'm planning on starting to feed him a little raw meat as well for night time feedings. So some chicken, turkey, etc. this way he will get some extra meat protein as I know the protein content in the food comes mostly from vegetables and not real meat.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

kirkland makes natures domain i believe
i would not put a puppy on natures domain

dont feed raw and kibble in one setting


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Domain is Kirkland's grain free version.

Opinion is decent food, good price. I will add, Woolf is not allowed to eat the salmon version; for whatever reason it gives him a very unpleasant smell. Seriously open the windows type of smell. Other then that, both of mine are on ND and doing good.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to have my sister in law purchase us the ND salmon one and the turkey one to try. I know they are a little low in protein . So I'll add either eggs or meat to their diet (not with their kibble though) every couple of days. Hopefully this will help/lessen all the itching he is doing.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if you want to try salmon then do not add meat for up to 6 or 8 weeks to rule out food sensitivity
not sure about eggs
how old is your dog?


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

He's 18 months


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

oh then the food alone is probably good
i use salmon oil as a top dressing on all the dogs food


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

The salmon oil Is a great idea. We are currently feeding Royal Canine german shepherd adult for $90 a bag and found out its horrible food (rated at 2 star  ). Then We found out kirklands natures domain grain free and the non grain free are rated between a 3.5/4 for only $40 a bag and 5lb more food per bag. It's rated 1.5/2 stars better than Royal and for a bonus the $ saving would be great right now I know it's not the best but at least it's way better than Royal. Just wish we had researched it earlier, poor guys been on it since he was a puppy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I use both salmon & turkey no problems


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

GSD Owner in Training :-) said:


> The salmon oil Is a great idea. We are currently feeding Royal Canine german shepherd adult for $90 a bag and found out its horrible food (rated at 2 star  ). Then We found out kirklands natures domain grain free and the non grain free are rated between a 3.5/4 for only $40 a bag and 5lb more food per bag. It's rated 1.5/2 stars better than Royal and for a bonus the $ saving would be great right now I know it's not the best but at least it's way better than Royal. Just wish we had researched it earlier, poor guys been on it since he was a puppy.


Royal Canine needs to be sued with the false labeling and misleading branding. The specific foods are pretty much all the same. Nothing breed specific, the Poodle, which is much cheaper is the same thing.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

It might actually explain why he is an agressive chewer. He would eat any and all wood, cardboard, material and plastic in sight. Now I'm wondering if he does this because he's not getting enough nutrients in the cr*py Royal food. Crossing fingers and here's hoping it helps curb some of this habit.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm using ND Salmon right now with two of my dogs. The other one seems to be allergic to salmon and right now I'm using Earth's Pride Pet Duck Grain free which is the BJ's brand. I have thought about trying the ND turkey with my allergic girl, but when I looked at Dog Food Advisor a lot of people were saying they had trouble with the turkey. Has anyone here had any problems? I've been very happy with the ND Salmon and sometimes we switch off and use Dr Tim's.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Isn't Acana reasonable since your in Canada? The online pet supply place I use has 30% off of Fromms today and usually 20% - 25% off anything else.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm looking at $79.99 for a 28lb bag of Acana. Which isn't horrible, as we were spending basically that for a 30lb bag of Royal. 

It looks absolutely amazing though. But it would be great to save a little $ in the mean time (that's part of what started my food search). But at the same time I want what's best for our boy  . Maybe we can do the kirklands just for a few months until $ is better and then switch to Acana.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Is it bad to switch up dog food every so often, so they get different meat sources, nutrients, flavours, etc.?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Depends, an example, if you use Acana classics you can switch Acana classic flavors every month. You can use the same type without slowly changing over. You cant go Acana classic to Acana single source. So you can switch the same type. Same example with natural Balance limited you can switch flavors. Other companies may have the same thing like Fromm.

You than may get in the situation like mine when I did that and she now hates them all now.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

GSD Owner in Training :-) said:


> I'm looking at $79.99 for a 28lb bag of Acana. Which isn't horrible, as we were spending basically that for a 30lb bag of Royal.
> 
> It looks absolutely amazing though. But it would be great to save a little $ in the mean time (that's part of what started my food search). But at the same time I want what's best for our boy  . Maybe we can do the kirklands just for a few months until $ is better and then switch to Acana.


 So I think everything looks fantastic on the Orijen and Acana…I fed it to our girl for about a year. Prior to that, she was on California Naturals. To be honest, even though I was happy feeding the high-end kibble, I didn’t notice a difference with her energy levels, muscle tone, or fur. I have also fed Nature’s Domain and that’s typically my go-to now. I’d say I’ve been on this for a year now, and again, no noticeable difference between her now and when she was on Orijen/Acana. 

End of the day, try what works best for your dog. My mom has a Pom and it was literally a night and day difference between her on Natural Balance for a year, and then Wellness CORE for a year. Her fur was significantly nicer/thicker on the CORE.


----------

